# Green tea and exercise



## Edis (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi everyone got dp/dr from traumatic eye injury and ocd anxiety
Have not recovered but do feel a lot better even having flashes of reality couple times a day.
I am not any meds at moment but taking the following supplements

1000mg fish oil
Calcium magnesium 
Phosphatidylserine
Rhodea rosea
Gaba

I have tried nootropics did notice slight improvement but not big one
I have discovered exercise helps me for a positive attitude and decaf green tea is good
Aswell.

Thanks again


----------



## seeingisbelieving123 (Dec 27, 2011)

Edis said:


> Hi everyone got dp/dr from traumatic eye injury and ocd anxiety
> Have not recovered but do feel a lot better even having flashes of reality couple times a day.
> I am not any meds at moment but taking the following supplements
> 
> ...


Awesome list!!! Studies show exercise to also be effective in treating depression..even more effective than placebo or phama pills.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

did your eye injury affect your brain somehow? or was it when you were younger?


----------



## Edis (Sep 9, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> did your eye injury affect your brain somehow? or was it when you were younger?


Hi i had a mri scan went to eye hospital loads of times it turned out that
I couldn,t take the pain from my injury so i shut down the emotional side of
My brain but there is nothing wrong with me other than dp/dr i got this straight after the eye injury
They do call it the reflex of the mind and i can remember the pain i went through at the time
I didn,t know what to do with myself.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd look I to trying to see a therapist who works wih trauma and dissociation, overhwlming pain has got to be considered as trauma, they might be able to do some memoy work or something . Isst-d.org has a listing of therapists by state ( put in your state and not zip


----------

